# المنتديات الأردنية > السياحه في الأردن >  أجواء صيفيه خلال عطلة العيد السعيد

## معاذ ملحم

أجواء صيفيه خلال عطلة العيد السعيد






قال مدير الأرصاد الجوية محمد سماوي أن الطقس خلال عطلة عيد رمضان المبارك والتى تمتد من يوم السبت الى مساء الثلاثاء ستشهد اجواء صيفية معتدلة الى حاره نسبيا في المناطق الجبلية وعمان وحارة نسبيا الى حاره في مناطق البادية والشرقية ومدينة العقبة والاغوار.

واضاف سماوي ان فترة العيد تأتي في اواسط شهر آب حيث يتكرر حدوث الموجات الحارة خلال هذا الشهر والذي تتراوح معدل درجات الحرارة بين معتدلة وحارة نسبيا في مختلف مناطق المملكة .

وتنصح دائرة الأرصاد الجوية المواطنين خلال فترة العيد بعدم التعرض لفترات طويلة لأشعة الشمس المباشرة وشرب السوائل وارتداء الملابس الخفيفة .

----------


## محمد العزام

ان شاء الله يكون هالعيد خير على الجميع 

وكل عام وانتم بخير

----------


## معاذ ملحم

شكراً إلك يا محمد على المشاركه اللطيفه منكـ . . 

وكل عام وانت بخير يا صديقي

----------


## دموع الغصون

كل عام وانتو بخير 
بنتمنى يكون الجو لطيف مو بس باجازة العيد بباقي هاد الشهر 
بكفينا موجات حاره وشوب 
مشكور معاذ على الخبر

----------

